# Weight Gain Shake Recipes



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

I've been searching the internet for the past few days trying to find some weight gain shake recipes with no luck. I've found a ton of pages of advertisements for powders for body builders, but I don't really want to mess with that stuff. The container for it states it is for weight gain, and I have two roommates who I don't want questions from, haha. Plus, it's pretty pricey and I have a friend who told me that it is really chalky and tastes horrible. Does anyone have a link to a page of weight gain shake recipes or have a good one in their possession that they would be willing to share?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2007)

Check out bellybuilders.com. You have to sign up, but there's a plethora of recipes there. In fact, the mod/owner of that board posts here (on the BHM) board every so often. His name is LrgrthnLife, I think...Something like that.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

I would guess the most fattening shake is the one that tastes the best. They're all very fattening, after all. A shake that makes you want to have another one is going to be more fattening than one that's has greater calorie density that you have to choke down.

Try the Bailey's Irish Cream shake at Red Robin's sometime, let me know what you think.

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Check out bellybuilders.com. You have to sign up, but there's a plethora of recipes there. In fact, the mod/owner of that board posts here (on the BHM) board every so often. His name is LrgrthnLife, I think...Something like that.



Awesome! thank you. I've never been there.. I'll check it out.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 19, 2007)

I know Nicki has discussed a shake she used in the past. I think she uses a powder in it, but you could probably leave it out and get a decent result... maybe she or Tim will be by and can clue you in.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I know Nicki has discussed a shake she used in the past. I think she uses a powder in it, but you could probably leave it out and get a decent result... maybe she or Tim will be by and can clue you in.



I sent her a message and am waiting to hear back, but figured I'd post here as well.. Having a variety of shake recpies would be good! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 19, 2007)

Dimensions: Where Regular Milkshakes Aren't Fattening Enough 

I always just assumed any kind of muscle mass power/formula that bodybuilders use would do the trick because it just adds mass and you're expected to add the muscles yourself with exercise, but that's a guess.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2007)

A modified milkshake made with heavy cream certainly won't help you LOSE weight. Just a tip


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Dimensions: Where Regular Milkshakes Aren't Fattening Enough



HAHAHAAAAAA! I would rep you for that if I could.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> A modified milkshake made with heavy cream certainly won't help you LOSE weight. Just a tip



I may have to make one of those later and see how that goes.. I'm afraid it might be too much lactose and I'll get sick. Heavy cream and I are okay like 50% of the time, the other 50%... eeek.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 19, 2007)

Ivy said:


> HAHAHAAAAAA! I would rep you for that if I could.



I got him for ya'


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 19, 2007)

I was going to suggest BellyBuilders as well. Here's a recipe labelled the GnrBoy2001 CakeShake:

1 Can Sweetened Evaporated Milk 
1 Can reg Evap. Milk 
1 Bar of Cream Cheese 8 oz. 
1/4 cup Oil 
1/2 Gallon Ice Cream 
1/2 Cup sugar 
vanilla (vanilla extract at best) 
malt mix or pudding/cake/brownie/muffin mix 

In blender mix all but Ice Cream together (nuke the cream cheese for a min to soften and blend that in) pour 1/2 of the mix into a big glass then nuke 1/2 Ice cream and blend that in pour that blenderful into a pitcher and then combine the remaining mix and ice cream in the blender and pour it in the pitcher and Drink it down! seconds?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to suggest BellyBuilders as well. Here's a recipe labelled the GnrBoy2001 CakeShake:
> 
> 1 Can Sweetened Evaporated Milk
> 1 Can reg Evap. Milk
> ...



All I have to say is...holy crap! 

(and can I have some?)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I've been searching the internet for the past few days trying to find some weight gain shake recipes with no luck. I've found a ton of pages of advertisements for powders for body builders, but I don't really want to mess with that stuff. The container for it states it is for weight gain, and I have two roommates who I don't want questions from, haha. Plus, it's pretty pricey and I have a friend who told me that it is really chalky and tastes horrible. Does anyone have a link to a page of weight gain shake recipes or have a good one in their possession that they would be willing to share?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I get you on the not wanting too much dairy thing. A friend of mine is vegan, trying to gain, and often blends canola oil into soy milkshakes. Doesn't have a greasy mouth feel or an offensive flavor.

Also, ironic as it may be, it does taste good and would add carbs: What about Slimfast Powder to ice cream?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 20, 2007)

i tried joining bellybuilders but I never got my confermation email it's been almost a day since i tried. is the site like dead?


----------



## persimmon (Aug 20, 2007)

Coconut milk is a nice alternative for when heavy cream makes the guts go EEK. Say, like, when you're Asian. I get the powdered kind so I can make it really thick for curries and custards.

p


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 20, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Coconut milk is a nice alternative for when heavy cream makes the guts go EEK. Say, like, when you're Asian. I get the powdered kind so I can make it really thick for curries and custards.
> 
> p



oh good call!!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 20, 2007)

That is definitely some kind of milkshake someone better gain weight from that or at least get a stomach ache 1/2 Gallon of ice cream!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Just fill a blender with ice cream, whole whipping cream, a half a jar of peanut butter & a bunch of choc. chips... You make about 4 cups of that & have it a couple times a day, not only will you be in heaven from the taste, but you will put on pounds with ease...


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Aug 21, 2007)

Its not a shake, but someone once told me that having a glass or two of whole milk right before bed will make you pack on some serious pounds.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 21, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Just fill a blender with ice cream, whole whipping cream, a half a jar of peanut butter & a bunch of choc. chips... You make about 4 cups of that & have it a couple times a day, not only will you be in heaven from the taste, but you will put on pounds with ease...



okay, so i made this tonight minus the chocolate chips and plus reese's cups and it is probably the most delicious thing i have ever tasted. thank you for posting this!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 22, 2007)

Ivy said:


> okay, so i made this tonight minus the chocolate chips and plus reese's cups and it is probably the most delicious thing i have ever tasted. thank you for posting this!



Oh my gawd, my mouth is seriously watering. I can almost SMELL this thing. That's it dammit, I'm making one tonight. Sounds soooo good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks putting chocolate chips in a blender would make the drink kinda gritty?

Did they dissolve?


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!! Putting the chips in the blender give it a good texture if you are going to eat it with a spoon. (Like a blizzard) but if you just want to suck it down, screw the chips & go for the choc. sauce!!! I love peanut butter in almost everything, hell who am I kidding I love it PERIOD!! Peanut butter will pack on the pounds quick. You could also take some strawberry jelly & mix that in too. (no chips) It is like a PB&J!!! I am available for all b-day parties, b-mitzvahs, etc... LOL! J/K


----------



## Ivy (Aug 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Am I the only one who thinks putting chocolate chips in a blender would make the drink kinda gritty?
> 
> Did they dissolve?



i replaced them with chopped up reese's cups and it made it kinda like a DQ blizzard.. i ate most of it with a spoon, and then drank the rest.

i also added them in at the very end and didn't use a blender, i used a hand mixer which probably helps to keep it from getting super gritty.

either way, it's delicious.


----------



## Dylan513 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I've been searching the internet for the past few days trying to find some weight gain shake recipes with no luck. I've found a ton of pages of advertisements for powders for body builders, but I don't really want to mess with that stuff. The container for it states it is for weight gain, and I have two roommates who I don't want questions from, haha. Plus, it's pretty pricey and I have a friend who told me that it is really chalky and tastes horrible. Does anyone have a link to a page of weight gain shake recipes or have a good one in their possession that they would be willing to share?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



put a lot of chocolate and stuff wit vanilla icre cream and chocolate syrup in it. that should taste good


----------



## Dylan513 (Aug 22, 2007)

try the limited edition elvis presley reeses cup thing they're beast. it's like peanutbutter and some kind of banna creme but u fon't really taste the bannana its like an after taste.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone want to recommend a weight gain shake for blokes who are looking to bulk up their bellies?


----------



## xenadrine (Nov 21, 2007)

if you mix "weight gainers" (like from gnc) and mix it with whole milk, that will pack it on. Some have over 1,000 calories per scoop, so with the milk its close to 2,000, and its relatively "healthy". :eat1:


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 21, 2007)

ivy,
i knew you enjoyed gaining, but i really didn't know you were pursuing it with such fervor and passion. right on!
you just got, like, a million more cool points in my book.

ivy, you've always been my favorite. :wubu: :blush:


----------



## MadeFA (Nov 21, 2007)

.... er
Right now I could care less about finding the shake,

can anyone point me in the direction of finding a single girl who starts posts about finding a weight gain shake???? :doh:

lol


----------



## Sojourner (Nov 22, 2007)

Definitely stay away from the bodybuilding and similar products - they're ultra high protein and designed specifically for task, so will wreck your kidneys if you're not using the amino acids for something. Natural protein - meat and so on - is high in calories and will help one put on weight, but the byproducts have to go via the kidneys; it's unavoidable.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 24, 2007)

Ivey,

I've been chugging quarts of egg nog, and it's definitely doing something. lol I'm getting huge! Tastes great, plus anything you add to it only means extra calories. Tis the season for egg nog too, so it's readily available. You could even add some rum or your favorite liquor - there are calories in alcohol that can make you fatter, and you'll even be in a better mood! lol

I'm kind of racing to 300, can't have you, a girl, weigh ahead of me! Alright, I admit, your fat looks sexier than my fat, but give a growing guy a break. I have a handsome face and great personality.


----------



## wi-steve (Nov 26, 2007)

One Sundae from Culvers every night does some nice belly building.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 30, 2007)

Gaining Goddess used Carnation Instant Breakfast plus cream and ice cream. I suggest a garnish of wheat germ --healthy and fattening with a nice nutty flavor. You can make GG's shake even without a blender (for peanut butter you definitely need a blender!). If you want to add a couple tablespoons of an oil, don't use soybean or olive oil --use peanut or sunflower. 
(Don't ask me how I know all this.....)


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> Gaining Goddess used Carnation Instant Breakfast plus cream and ice cream. I suggest a garnish of wheat germ --healthy and fattening with a nice nutty flavor. You can make GG's shake even without a blender (for peanut butter you definitely need a blender!). If you want to add a couple tablespoons of an oil, don't use soybean or olive oil --use peanut or sunflower.
> (Don't ask me how I know all this.....)



actually, you don't need a blender for peanut butter! i use a lot of peanut butter and i use a hand mixer and it works out just fine.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to suggest BellyBuilders as well. Here's a recipe labelled the GnrBoy2001 CakeShake:
> 
> 1 Can Sweetened Evaporated Milk
> 1 Can reg Evap. Milk
> ...


Mmmmmm....I'm trying that one right now. My God...THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Feb 6, 2009)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i tried joining bellybuilders but I never got my confermation email it's been almost a day since i tried. is the site like dead?


I know this is well after the original post - but it comes up in google hits for the site.

No, it's not dead..


----------



## brainman (Feb 7, 2009)

This is kind of a repost, but i'l edit it a little

There is a way to optimize the weight gain shakes quite a bit. I've been experimenting quite a bit with these to cram as many calories as possible in such a shake and still make it delishious or at least easily drinkable. I've made three variants, the taste being the as the only difference:

I'm not sure if all the ingredients are available in the US, but they are very easy to get in Scandinavia.


1 litre of cultured buttermilk (I think it's called that)
1 litre of youghurt or more precisely this
½ litre (500mL) of creme fraiche (18% or even better 38% fat)
100g of brown sugar (add more if you want)
2-3 eggyolks (pasteurized are the best because it eliminates salmonella risk 
2-3 decilitres (100-200mL) of vegetable oil, not olive. Oils from canola, sunflower and corn are the best because of very little taste.
2 teaspoons of vanilla sugar or the seed from 1 vanilla rod

Whip/blend the egg yolks very carefully with the oil. First add one drop of oil, whip/blend, then one more and then add the rest of the oil slowly in a very thin beam while blending/whipping. The result will be a very mayonnaise-like stiff thing, and well, it is actually mayonnaise - sort of. Add the milk products and blend again (but not for too long. That will make it taste worse) until the mixture is homogeneous.

This is the base mixture and it is a bit boring. Now some taste needs to be added:

Lemon: grate the yellow part of the skin from 1-2 lemons (best if you can find them without surface coating (organic)). Add it to the mixture. Press the juice from the lemons and add 2/3 of it. Finally blend till the mixture is homogeneous. Maybe add more sugar and the rest of the lemon juice if required.

Various berries: Simply add 150g of frozen strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, blackcurrant, redcurrant and whatever berries you want to put in. Blend and maybe add more sugar if required.

Peach and orange: My newest variant. Also pineapple (from can, not fresh) is possible. Add 3 halves of canned peaches and some of the juice from the can. Blend again and so on.

These cute little things contain around 1000 kcal per litre. As a plus, the vegetable oil is much healthier than dairy fat and there's a lot of vitamins in these shakes, too. My wife has gained over 30 lbs mainly due to these shakes.

Bon appetit :eat1:


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya know, I always just considered the large milkshakes from McDonalds to be weight gain shakes. They get me fat!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2009)

Eden said:


> Ya know, I always just considered the large milkshakes from McDonalds to be weight gain shakes. They get me fat!



LOL Right?? I like the frosties at Wendy's. Scoop it up with my fries, see it land in my thighs.


----------



## sunnybear (Feb 11, 2009)

Ivy said:


> actually, you don't need a blender for peanut butter! i use a lot of peanut butter and i use a hand mixer and it works out just fine.



That sounds yummy I haven't tried the weight gain shakes yet!! because I think im packing on the weight just fine with cheeseburgers but I think im going to try it!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL Right?? I like the frosties at Wendy's. Scoop it up with my fries, see it land in my thighs.


:happy:
i hate that i can't rep you for this.


----------



## Rustihenson (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the same problem, so why not try this, soy milk, honey, frozen bananas, semi-sweet chocolate chip with that peanut butter?:eat2:


----------



## Oirish (Feb 19, 2009)

This is an alcoholic drink that tastes great. Alcohol has a ton of calories so it ought to help nicely...and it could help entice the roommates that don't know what they're in for *devilish grin* 

Ingrediets:
Vanilla Ice Cream
Jack Daniels
Kahlua 
Vodka
Vanilla Extract (just a touch)
Coffee beans (only a little...and use good ones, no folgers)
Heavy Cream as needed to thicken...pun intended
Ice

That's it. Play around with the recipe until you find a way that suits your taste. It can really pack a punch as well as contribute to some lovely curves. So rather than having the weight gain shake powder sitting on a shelf for all to see you could tell some friends/roommates about this new drink you learned to make and share the wealth in a social setting with none the wiser.


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

Blend some Depakote into a liquified Lumberjack Slam.

Instant weight gain.


----------



## Rustihenson (Feb 21, 2009)

I have found that predisone helped me gain alot of weight. Maybe try pot in your brownies and invest in lots of noshes.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Ivy
I don't know much about Weight Gain Shakes (Actually, I have been searching the recipe myself for my ex-girlfriend, several years ago, but I've never found anything). Hohever, I know that there are some herbs which can help people to gain weight. I have found a page, but it's in Italian,

http://it.geocities.com/figliadellerborista/erbe_ingrassanti.htm

It suggests: 
Fenugreek (Fieno Greco) = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenugreek = Fenugreek has the ability to multiply fat cells even in adult age. 
Common Hop (Luppolo) = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humulus_lupulus
Maple Syrup (Sciroppo d'Acero) = Here it is suggested to take Maple Syrup during your meals. 

A woman here says that she can't gain weight even though she uses Fenugreek. The site suggested to add common hop and drink beer. Another supplement they are suggesting is Royal Jelly.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Ivy
> I don't know much about Weight Gain Shakes (Actually, I have been searching the recipe myself for my ex-girlfriend, several years ago, but I've never found anything). Hohever, I know that there are some herbs which can help people to gain weight. I have found a page, but it's in Italian,
> 
> http://it.geocities.com/figliadellerborista/erbe_ingrassanti.htm
> ...



I hope this could come handy. However, if you want, I could translate some pages on how to use fenugreek. Please, tell me what you think. :bow:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Feb 22, 2009)

So here's a question.

The missus and I have been trying some WG shakes, and one of the things we've noticed (unfortunately) is that the granular nature of the powders tend to give the ones we mix up a grainy, gritty texture. As we all know, eating sand isn't very enjoyable.

What can we do to reduce the gritty nature of WG powders in shakes and recipes?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> So here's a question.
> 
> The missus and I have been trying some WG shakes, and one of the things we've noticed (unfortunately) is that the granular nature of the powders tend to give the ones we mix up a grainy, gritty texture. As we all know, eating sand isn't very enjoyable.
> 
> What can we do to reduce the gritty nature of WG powders in shakes and recipes?



I would guess the gritty stuff to be fiber? Very hard to refine unless you are going to put it in a blender for an extended period. For powdered chocolate I usually take about a half cup of milk and heat it in the microwave, then add the cocoa and once its mixed well, put it in the blender with the ice cream and all the other ingredients. It mixes well and helps to get ALL the chocolate and not have sludge. Maybe that will work with the shake? I don't know.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 23, 2009)

DrFeeder said:


> I would guess the most fattening shake is the one that tastes the best. They're all very fattening, after all. A shake that makes you want to have another one is going to be more fattening than one that's has greater calorie density that you have to choke down.
> 
> Try the Bailey's Irish Cream shake at Red Robin's sometime, let me know what you think.
> 
> --Dr. Feeder



MMM....:eat2:


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 23, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I would guess the gritty stuff to be fiber? Very hard to refine unless you are going to put it in a blender for an extended period. For powdered chocolate I usually take about a half cup of milk and heat it in the microwave, then add the cocoa and once its mixed well, put it in the blender with the ice cream and all the other ingredients. It mixes well and helps to get ALL the chocolate and not have sludge. Maybe that will work with the shake? I don't know.




Lilly! you always have the best ideas...
I didn't know one could heat it up... I thought that if it was heated it would lose the calories in it, stretching it and such.
I did not think they were fiber.
I do like it in yogurt, or ice cream...
I am going to try this.


----------



## HugeFan (Feb 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> Blend some Depakote into a liquified Lumberjack Slam.
> 
> Instant weight gain.



Call me a romantic, but I like to serve that lovely blend to ladies with a little fresh nutmeg through a heart shaped funnel. In the back of a UHaul. I know, I'm a dreamer....Ask me about my roofie truffles.


----------



## eriofool (Feb 28, 2009)

i know its not a shake, 
but when i was about nine i discovered butter and sugar sandwiches on toast.
i turned into a fat little kid pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll have to agree on the Depakote post I was on it for 1 year and I most deffinatly packed on the pounds.
I had a seziure in 01(minor) and was prescribed Depakote and went from 130 to 190.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'll have to agree on the Depakote post I was on it for 1 year and I most deffinatly packed on the pounds.
> I had a seziure in 01(minor) and was prescribed Depakote and went from 130 to 190.




but what an amazing gain Tracii! sure would love to have seen you gain all that weight! :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

FTTF in 96-97 I weighed 290 and hated myself and lost all the weight Jenny Craig and excesize all that stuff and 01 to 02 after the seziure I went back up to 190 and never lost any but kept gaining slowly which is just fine with me at least I'm happy.
I'd love to see 290 again which is why I decided to try to gain again just to see if I could do it.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> FTTF in 96-97 I weighed 290 and hated myself and lost all the weight Jenny Craig and excesize all that stuff and 01 to 02 after the seziure I went back up to 190 and never lost any but kept gaining slowly which is just fine with me at least I'm happy.
> I'd love to see 290 again which is why I decided to try to gain again just to see if I could do it.



Im sorry to hear that you hated yourself for being at 290 Traci. But Im so glad to hear that you want to go back to that weight! Ill be watching you grow with deep pleasure and satisfactionand if ever I can be of assistance:wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Now aren't you just a sweetie pie!


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Now aren't you just a sweetie pie!



a very fatenning sweetie pie!!!:eat2:


----------

